# The Great Coupon/ Free Shipping Codes thread



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Last year there was an awesome thread in this forum that contained coupon and free shipping codes for various retailers, I'd love to start the thread again this year.

Here is a link to last year's thread. If anyone has codes to add, it would be great!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=773138

Some retailers from last year's thread:
Rosie Hippo
Kid Bean
Three Sisters Toys
Greenbeanboutique.com
Hearth Song
ebeanstalk
Craftsbury Kids
The Silly Wagon
Quiet Hours Toys
Natural Pod
Sparkability
LaLa Natural
Palumba
Our Green House
Mahar Dry Goods
Twig
Peppa Waldorf Dolls
The Sweetest Pea
Nonchalant Mom
Nova Natural Toys and Crafts
Magic Cabin
Oompa Toys
Constructive Playthings
A Toy Garden


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Well...I don't have any codes, but this play kitchen over at Oompa has free shipping!

Hope this will help get the ball rolling here...


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is the kitchen my son has and we love it. It is a bit small, but I love that I can easily move it around- like from his room to our kitchen so we can both cook!
Hi Sugarlumpkin!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've been waiting for a thread like this all my life, LOL!

http://store.americangirl.com
Free shipping on any order!
Code: GIFTSHIP

expires 11/25


----------



## TortelliniMama (Mar 11, 2004)

For Small Hands free shipping on orders over $50 with code FREE SHIP 50 in coupon code box. The email I got said this expires at midnight November 20, but I don't know if they mean the midnight that starts November 20, or the one that ends it.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome!

Does anyone have Hearthsong codes?


----------



## creolegirl (Jun 14, 2004)

10% off at Moolka.com - Exp 01/15/09
code: SAFB01008
from safbaby.com

10% off at Moolka.com - Exp 12/31/08
code: cmspecial
from coolmompicks.com


----------



## jenmc (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know if this will work, but I compiled the list from the first post and put it in ABC order for ease of use. Maybe if you are looking for a store's code, you can add that store to the list or if you have a better code you can add that too. I also added what people have already posted.

Most of my codes came from http://www.coolmompicks.com/safertoy08/index.php It has alot of great toy suggestions. I also got some codes from http://saras-toy-box.blogspot.com/

Happy shopping!

Jen

A Toy Garden
American GirlFree shipping on any order! Code: GIFTSHIP
Bright October10% off through 12/31/08 with code coolmom
Constructive Playthings
Craftsbury KidsGet a 10% discount with code COOLMOM
Ebeanstalk
For Small Handsfree shipping on orders over $50 with code FREE SHIP 50 expires at midnight 11/20
Greenbeanboutique.com
Gummylump
Hazelnut Kids10% off (excluding furniture and kitchens) through
12/31/08 with code COOLMOM
Hearth Song
Kid Bean
KangarooBoo5% off entire purchase "STB508" through 12/31/2008;
free shipping on purchases over $75
LaLa Natural
Magic Cabin
Mahar Dry Goods15% off through 12/31/08 with code MOMMAHAR
Moolka 10% off - Exp 01/15/09 code: SAFB01008 from
safbaby.com
10% off - Exp 12/31/08 code: cmspecial from
coolmompicks.com
Natural PodFree shipping with code CMPship1008 (excludes the
natural chef's kitchen)
Nmctoys.com10% off "sarasbox" expires 12/31/08
Nonchalant Mom
North Star ToysFree gift with purchase through 12/31/08 - mention Cool
Mom Picks in the "Gift Card Note" field
Nova Natural Toys and Crafts
Oompa Toys
Our Green House10% off with code cool
Palumba
Peppa Waldorf Dolls
Quiet Hours Toys10% off through 12/22/08 with code coolholiday
Rosie Hippo
Sparkability
The Silly Wagon10% off with code cool mom
The Sweetest Pea
The Wooden Wagon
Three Sisters Toys
Twig-15% off through 12/31/08 with code CMPTG_15
Wild Dill15% off through 1/15/09 with code coolmom
Willow Tree Toys


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh that kitchen looks adorable! I already am trading with another WAHM for kitchen stuff (my pads for her felt food) so now I just need to find a kitchen to cook the felt food in!
Thanks for this thread -very helpful!


----------



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

10% at Target: *CWOFFERS*

Not sure if it still works, or if it's only for baby items, but it's worth a try!


----------



## mamefati28 (Jun 25, 2007)

Rosie Hippo 10% off at checkout with the code 28thanks


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

childrensplace.com

10% off your order

promo code: W28374H3CC8

JCPENNEY
free shipping on orders over $49

promo code: SAVEHUGE


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

15% at thecompanystore.com

martha98

(good for another week, I think)


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

Nov 19-26 JCPenney

$10 off purchase of $25 or more

Promocode: JCP


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Organic Grace currently has a 10% off code "NEWSLETTER"
and free shipping over $100


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

www.krawlers.com

SPRING SALE
15% off with this coupon code:spring15


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.couponcabin.com/


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I apologize for any repeats

MAGIC CABIN Free shipping on any order code: MC48, next 2 days only
KID SURPLUS $5 off $25 code: THANKS through Friday


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

Gifted Imaginations

Today through Sunday everything 25% off

Free Shipping on orders over $65 with promocode 080859


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

www.dominopads.com
5% off with code *Nov5off*


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Land's End, Free Shipping through 12/3
Code: THANKS
Pin: 00003014

Oompa Toys - Ends today, 11/28
15% off any order over $100
Code: PRIVATESALE

Frontier Coop - through 12/10
20% off any online order
Code : Holiday08


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

www.cybermonday.com

Deals especially for 12/01/08


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Target has free shipping on a lot of items right now. (until 12/06)


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

15% off one item at Barnes and Noble online (good through 12/03)

M8H7N3F


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

This thread has been such a blessing to me and my family-- thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

wow, wish I would have found this thread earlier!


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Overstock.com has free shipping ending today. You get an additional 15% off if your order is over $100 and you pay via paypal


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

kate quinn coupon.
25% off - code is "idealbite"


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

Barefoot Books

20% off all orders Dec1-4


----------



## mommy2xman+1 (Nov 14, 2006)

A TOY GARDEN

"Family1008" to receive 10% off your order of $50 or more, valid through 12/5/2008.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't know if these will be wanted, but, maybe someone is giving a magazine sub for Christmas.

For ONE person only:

*Magazines.com* $5 off any subscription
Code: 1D9F71795579D43D

If you put it on automatic renewal (you WILL still get an email giving you the option to cancel at renewal time, and you can cancel the renewal anytime, anyway), you'll get another code for $5 off. Mine was good until 12/31.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

I just saw this somewhere on here.... worth it. Go to christopherandbanks. com and pick out one of thier 9.99 clearance items, throw it in your cart, put in code 81015 and then it comes up with ten dollars off and free shipping. I got a pair of jeans just now for great grandma... because I don't know who else to give them too... totally free, didn't even require my cc info, I just selected continue, and it went just fine without it! Hooray, I love free stuff.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyandmikey* 
I just saw this somewhere on here.... worth it. Go to christopherandbanks. com and pick out one of thier 9.99 clearance items, throw it in your cart, put in code 81015 and then it comes up with ten dollars off and free shipping. I got a pair of jeans just now for great grandma... because I don't know who else to give them too... totally free, didn't even require my cc info, I just selected continue, and it went just fine without it! Hooray, I love free stuff.

THanks i gave it a try will see if it actually happens.


----------



## Jenelle (Mar 12, 2004)

Like an idiot, I did not create an account with the Christopher & Banks order. So now that I haven't received a confirmation email, I am a little nervous that it is going to go through. Anyone else?

Edited to add: Whew, I got a confirmation email with zero total and all... Looks like it's gonna work! Now I don't feel stupid for emailing the code to my friends and family.

THANKS!


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, now go to cjbanks.com which is the plus size version of the store, you can do it there too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so I got my mom a pair of shorts, not beautiful, but free.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I just took care of everyone left on my holiday list!
http://www.to-goware.com
has a 35% (!!!!!!!) off coupon of HUGG35

ETA- check out the new 3 tier!


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Today (Friday, 12/5) Only
*Land's End*
$15 off $100,
$25 off $150, or
$50 off $200

Code: ANGEL
Pin: 2534


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

Back to Basics Toys-- Free Shipping

Order $100 or more of merchandise by December 12, 2008 and receive free standard ground shipping. Additional shipping charges for large or heavy items will still apply. Promotional code WOWSHIP .


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

Back to Basics Toys

Order $75 or more of merchandise and receive 20% off. Type in promotional code CHEERS20 at checkout.
Offer expires December 17, 2008, and cannot be combined with any other promotion.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Land of Nod: Free shipping! (CODE: SWEET)
http://www.landofnod.com

Joanne.com: Free shipping (CODE: ECD357)or 50% off one item (CODE: EFD357)
http://www.joann.com/joann/index.jsp...=EML20081215-D


----------

